# leupold ultimateslam QUESTION!



## jeremy5780 (May 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a leupold ultimate slam scope but was wondering how they would work with BH 209 powder! The scope says it works with 2 or 3 pellets which is 100 or 150 grains. What if I want to use 80 grains of BH 209 how would this scope adjust? Anyone using this scope with BH 209?  Also this question could be used for the nikon omega scope as well. I want to get a scope for my muzzleloader I dont plan on shooting out past 200 yards but I like the BDC however I just want to know how these scopes would work with say 70 or 80 grains of loose powder?


----------



## WTM45 (May 18, 2010)

Well, IMO, the Leupold reticle has less "clutter" than the Nikon, which translates to a better sight picture for me.
I have one US that I put on a Savage 220f slug gun, and it has been a shoot and see proposition regarding POI/POA for each dot.

I may put it on my Knight prior to the season if I purchase a different Leupold for the slug gun.  I might just purchase a second US, as it is a very good scope.

Using BH209 you would simply have to shoot each distance at specific power to see what YOUR rifle will do with YOUR chosen load.  Some folks who have shot the factory recommended pellets loads have commented their results differed greatly from what the manufacturer suggests.

In my experience, 90gr of BH209 gave me velocities equal to or better than two T7 pellets.  Your results may be different based on many variables.  My rifle has a 26" tube.

I have found the US to be very repeatable in elevation and windage adjustment.  "Shooting the box" returned to zero easily.
And, It has a lifetime warranty.
I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## dawg4028 (May 18, 2010)

I have an ultra slam am changing to bh209.   I have the same issue.  I am planning on trying 90 grains of bh209 instead of 100 grains of 777.  Still have to try it but I am thinking I will end up with 90 or 95 grains of bh209 and let the ulti slam get'em.  

I looked at the Nikon BDC and the ultislam  at the same time and went with the Leupold.  It was clearer.


----------



## majg1234 (May 19, 2010)

Basiclly It will be velocity that will dictate how it will do...if you can get hold of a chronograph and duplicate velocity of 777 or BH 209 or even BP then it will not vary much on hold over etc and which aiming point to use.Like he said shoot it with your loading @ known distances and powers then go from there


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 28, 2010)

The instructions that come with the scope have a way to customize your reticle.  Zero it at 100.  Put a target out at 300, hold 100yr crosshairs on and shoot a group.  It will be 30-40 inches low depending on projectile and charge.  Make a visible ring around your 300yrd group.  Back at the bench, adjust your scope power until the 300yd hashmark is alinged with the 300yd group highlight.  This is the "power" at which you should shoot your gun with the given bullet/charge.  Good luck.  I have not done this yet but will soon to get ready for my son's elk hunt.


----------



## ETK (Jun 28, 2010)

I am very well pleased with the Ultimate Slam on my 50 caliber Encore. Gotitwithmybow is exactly right on the calibration procedure. I like the smaller circles on the US for longer shots. It helps a lot with the accuracy.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm shooting BH209 and am using a plain ole Leupold VX-II and a rangefinder. No problems so far.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2010)

gotitwithmybow said:


> The instructions that come with the scope have a way to customize your reticle.  Zero it at 100.  Put a target out at 300, hold 100yr crosshairs on and shoot a group.  It will be 30-40 inches low depending on projectile and charge.  Make a visible ring around your 300yrd group.  Back at the bench, adjust your scope power until the 300yd hashmark is alinged with the 300yd group highlight.  This is the "power" at which you should shoot your gun with the given bullet/charge.  Good luck.  I have not done this yet but will soon to get ready for my son's elk hunt.



good info!


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 2, 2010)

gotitwithmybow said:


> The instructions that come with the scope have a way to customize your reticle.  Zero it at 100.  Put a target out at 300, hold 100yr crosshairs on and shoot a group.  It will be 30-40 inches low depending on projectile and charge.  Make a visible ring around your 300yrd group.  Back at the bench, adjust your scope power until the 300yd hashmark is alinged with the 300yd group highlight.  This is the "power" at which you should shoot your gun with the given bullet/charge.  Good luck.  I have not done this yet but will soon to get ready for my son's elk hunt.



Those steps REQUIRE a perfect day with no wind and a perfect scope installation.  That is, NO wind drift and NO scope cant.

My US is on my Knight now.  It is about to get a serious workout.


----------



## jeremy5780 (Aug 4, 2010)

well how did it work out?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't have the Luepold, or the Omega.  I do have the cabelas powderhorn scope that has the reticle where you can hold the different cross hairs at different yardages out to 300yards.  I got it in a package deal when I purchased the gun.  I am shooting aTC Triumph with BH 209 110 grains, with 250 grain Shockwaves.  I sighted it in at 100 yards sunday.  It got to hot in the day for me to shoot any farther.  Next weekend I will test it out to 250 yards, and I'll post back here how accurate the the scope is with that load at those yardages.  It may be an alternative to the Lupy, & the Omega.  I am normally a Leupold guy, so i am very curious to see how this does.  If it doesn't pan out, I'll buy the Leupold.


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 5, 2010)

Works fine with mine.  I shoot bh209 with the ultimateslam, just measure your loads until you dial it in.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 5, 2010)

jeremy5780 said:


> well how did it work out?



Time constraints only let me set up my 50yd zero.
I'll be getting to 100 and longer in the next few weeks.


----------



## jeremy5780 (Aug 20, 2010)

well keep us uptodate How's it going?


----------

